# Please Help Now 1.am Need Help



## gill m (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Ive Found A Young Pigeon On Our Car, I Put It In The Garden On A Little Table With Some Water And It Just Stayed There Dont Know Anything About Pigeons I Think It About 25 - 30 Days Looking At Information On Line 
It Can Fly And Seems Quite Bright But Dont Want To Leave Me.
What Can I Give It To Eat As It Hasnt Eaten For At Least 5 Hours Have Tried To Get It To Drink Even With A Syringe But Wont Take It And A Scared To Force It. I Have Only Got Peoples Food Ie Bran Flakes And Oatibix And Dog Food. Please Help Dont Want To Just Let It Die


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

gill m said:


> Hi Ive Found A Young Pigeon On Our Car, I Put It In The Garden On A Little Table With Some Water And It Just Stayed There Dont Know Anything About Pigeons I Think It About 25 - 30 Days Looking At Information On Line
> It Can Fly And Seems Quite Bright But Dont Want To Leave Me.
> What Can I Give It To Eat As It Hasnt Eaten For At Least 5 Hours Have Tried To Get It To Drink Even With A Syringe But Wont Take It And A Scared To Force It. I Have Only Got Peoples Food Ie Bran Flakes And Oatibix And Dog Food. Please Help Dont Want To Just Let It Die


Gill, thanks for trying to help this little one. Can you tell us where you are? There may be someone in your area that can help.

Here's one link that you can go read and obtain good information. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9556


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to Pigeon talk and thanks for taking in this young bird. Where are you located (UK?). We have some people there that can help you, but for now, you need to bring it in, if you haven't already and keep it safe and warm until morning. 

Can you post pictures? That will help people to better assist you.

Other experts will be along shortly to help you. I'll see if anyone is online that has the expertise you need and pm them to come here.

Here's a link to the resource page
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Scroll down through to get some good information.

Hang on, help is on the way, and thanks again for taking in this little one.


----------



## gill m (Jun 20, 2007)

*Halesowen West midlands*

hi i live in halesowen west midlands my no is 07976289639 if anyone can help


Lovebirds said:


> Gill, thanks for trying to help this little one. Can you tell us where you are? There may be someone in your area that can help.
> 
> Here's one link that you can go read and obtain good information.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9556


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Gill, 
Our regulars in the UK have gone to bed most likely, but we'll private message a few of them so they'll see someone needs help the next time they log in. We do have several members over there. 

I've also pm'ed another member (currently on) to take a look at this thread.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gill, you said this baby wouldn't take a drink of water. Pigeons do not open their mouth for you to put in water or food. You will have to gently pry open his little beak and put the water in. You must be very careful though not to let he water go down the wrong hole. It's actually best if you dribble the water along the side of the beak a few drops at a time and let the baby swallow. Once he realizes what you are doing, he let you give him a drink a littlr easier. PLease do bring in the bird so it won't be out during the night.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Gill m,
Besides the dog food and bran, do you have any frozen corn or peas?
Have you brought the bird in?


----------



## gill m (Jun 20, 2007)

*thanks will try again with the water*

i have got him in the bath room at the mo he is sitting on the edge of the sink warm and safe


Lovebirds said:


> Gill, you said this baby wouldn't take a drink of water. Pigeons do not open their mouth for you to put in water or food. You will have to gently pry open his little beak and put the water in. You must be very careful though not to let he water go down the wrong hole. It's actually best if you dribble the water along the side of the beak a few drops at a time and let the baby swallow. Once he realizes what you are doing, he let you give him a drink a littlr easier. PLease do bring in the bird so it won't be out during the night.


----------



## gill m (Jun 20, 2007)

*have frozen peas*

will defrost some now also have some tinned sweetcorn 
have brought him hours ago he seems quite happy.
do i mash the peas up and how do i get him to eat them 
he is about 8" from tail to peak. 
really sorry never used a message service like this before and dont know how to post pictures on not that good with internet thanks gill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

gill m said:


> will defrost some now also have some tinned sweetcorn
> have brought him hours ago he seems quite happy.
> do i mash the peas up and how do i get him to eat them
> he is about 8" from tail to peak.
> really sorry never used a message service like this before and dont know how to post pictures on not that good with internet thanks gill


I assume the "tinned" corn is "canned" corn? Not sure you can use that. The peas are good. Don't need to mash them up. You can put one pea at a time in the birds mouth and it should swallow them. You can also feed the baby unpopped popcorn, rice, split peas. Can you send a picture by e-mail? If so, send it to [email protected]
I can post the picture for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't worry. I can't figure out how to post pictures either.
You don't need to mash the corn to feed the bird. The defrosted frozed corn will be great because of the moisture in it.
After defrosted open the birds mouth. Put the bird in your lap and gently pry the beak open and pop in a piece of corn toward the back of the throat. The bird should swallow on it's own. You're going to need to feed quite a bit. Perhaps 5-6 teaspsoons full. 
I'll keep checking to see if you need help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like Renee and I are cross messaging. Oh my.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Looks like Renee and I are cross messaging. Oh my.


Are you going to be on line for a while? If so, I need to go do a few things but will check back if I need to. I think if Gill can get some food and water in this little one, it will be fine until in the morning. Don't you?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it will be ok . After all, morning isn't that far off in the UK.
I will keep checking in, Renee. Go do the things you need to do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gill, just got your e-mail. Do as I instructed and put the baby to bed and you get some sleep. He'll be ok until in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## gill m (Jun 20, 2007)

*more peas*

have got about 8 down him now i'm defrosting some more now will try to get some more down him thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great.
Do you havea plan for him for tomorrow?
If you would email me contact information during the day, I will send your info to members in the Uk.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Gill,

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, and thanks for helping this little guy out.

Sounds like your off to a good start, here is a link to a video made by one of our UK members, Cynthia (cyro51) that demonstrates how to hand feed by "seed popping". You may find it useful to confirm you are doing it right.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Good luck with him,

Ron


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Gill, 

To post attachments, after you type some, or all, (it just depends on where you want to put the pictures in the message) of your message, scroll down toward the bottom of this post page (after the submit / preview post buttons) .

Under Additional Options, 2nd boxed area "Attach file", there is a "Manage attachments" button. If you have downloaded your pictures to the computer, just direct the prompt to the picture or file you want to upload.

Follow the prompts and it should work, unless the picture is too big. 

Or, just email them to Lovebirds and she'll post them for you  

I hope you and your houseguest head for bed soon. 

PS. The frozen peas and corn are less likely to have added salt and flavorings than the canned versions, and be a bit fresher tasting. If in a pinch, rinse the salt off the canned veggies. Of course, fresh is good, too  

Make sure that the little one can't fall off of anything and hurt himself. In the bathroom, make sure you close the lid on the toilet -- you'd hate to go fishing and wet babies are slippery  . It's almost like human baby-proofing the place, it seems.


----------



## gill m (Jun 20, 2007)

*Little Pigeon*

Hi Little Pigeon Still Ok And Happy 
Had Some More Peas This Morning Got Some Ready To Take To Work With Me And Found Some Unpopped Pop Corn Also. Will Go To Pet Shop Later And Get Some Pigeon Food.
If Anyone Sees This Postand Lives In The Midlands In England Please Call Me To Give Me Some Advise 07976289639


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just to keep you all in the loop, I have spoken to Gill on the phone and it appears that this might be a young collared dove (8 inches long, greyish feathering, brown eyes). 

I have e-mailed a copy of the attached photo for comparison and recommended dampened wholemeal bread rolled into pellets and then rolled in millet if he isn't eating or drinking on his own. This is because unlike feral pigeons and wood pigeons collared doves are mainly seed eaters (although our Poppet likes his lettuce) but the diet would be acceptable to ferals and woodies too. Les introduced me to this method of feeding , the bread balls can be rolled in vitamins and probiotics as required. They can also be made damper if the baby isn't drinking, but collared doves seldom drink while watched.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update Cynthia, I'm glad you called Gill.
I like the idea of using wholemeal bread and dampening it and adding whatever needed. Quite an easy way to get "everything good rolled into one" down them.  

Thank you for helping this little one, Gill, we will all be looking forward to an update.

Here are the instructions for posting and uploading images:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17782


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry Ive only just got online. Ive rung the telephone number and left a message as no one was there to answer.

I will take the pigeon if someone can bring it to me (I have no car)

I'm in KIngston, surrey.

Please phone me.

Jayne.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Cynthia, Just seen your post and glad that you have contacted Gill.

Anything I can do to help . Please let me know.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Gill, glad the collared dove is doing okay. If you need further help later on and cant get to either myself or Cynthia,there is a wildlife rescue centre not too far from your area.

They are reputable,and their policy is not to put to sleep but rehabilitate and return to the wild.

It's run by Ray Dedicoat and family,
Holly Trees Animal Rescue Trust,
Packhorse Lane,
Hollywood,
Birmingham B47 5DH
Phone 01564823244.

jayne.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a photo of Gill's sweet little dove that she wants to share with you: _Have attached one on here maybe you could post one to show all the lovely people who helped me, how sweet he his sitting on the bathroom taps, he seems quite happy there_

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweet little bird.
How is s/he doing today?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little doll. Thanks for sharing, Cynthia.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So sweet. Hope it's getting big and strong now.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Gill has just phoned to say that the little dove is eating and drinking on his own now. 

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a sweetie and I'm glad to know he is now eating and drinking. Birds can find the strangest things to perch on.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> *Gill has just phoned to say that the little dove is eating and drinking on his own now. *
> 
> Cynthia


That is simply _MARVELOUS!_


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is great news. Another one saved!! YEA!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I forgot to mention that I advised Gill to put the dove in a "cage" or box and to scatter millet around it. They get curious about the small seed, start to pick it up and are soon self feeding. This is what I did with my new rescue dove (it arrived via the vet) and it also started eating by the second day. They seem to be much quicker at learning how to self feed than pigeons are, which is just as well as they are so squirmy when you try to hand feed.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Final Update*

Gill e-mailed me and asked me to pass the news on:

*Hi Cynthia 
His still eating really well now and has gone to a new home, have found a nice man who has a big aviary and has already got some doves and Pigeons he said he will keep him and if and when he show signs of wanting to go free he will let him, but if he wants to stay with his doves he will have a good home with him for life.
good luck with your little dove and thanks again for your help 
ps will you let your other members know that he's got a good chance to be a happy little chap who will be looked after, and let free if he wants

gill x* 

 

A good result.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Cynthia and Gill for posting the good outcome.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

This is a terrific outcome. I am so happy you were able to save this little guy. He is adorable.

Margarret


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I just read this wonderful thread concering Gill and the newly found rescue.

It just warmed my soul to see how responsive and caring the members were to take a special personal interest in this member and their birds needs. 

You people are the greatest, and I am very happy that all is well. 

This is a great way to start the day to. Bless you all.


----------

